# Logging Season in Indiana



## gvwp (Sep 15, 2018)

Well its that time of year. Logging season in Indiana. With this said its been slow going with all the rain this year. Non the less its been busy. Lots of logs have came in this week. Mainly from our own jobs. Here are a few pictures of some of the highlights. All logs in these pics are destined for hobby use. Bowl, turning, regular or thin lumber production. I always love this time of year when all the goods really hit the yard. Can't wait to open them up to see what is inside. 

Super curly Maple


 


 


 

Ambrosia Maple


 


 

Walnut


 

Super large Walnut


 

Boxelder


 

Eastern Red Cedar


 

Large Beech

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2018)

Very nice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 15, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 15, 2018)

Log piles are awesome! I really like it when the unusual ones or the really big ones come through. Those curly maples will be super nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow, great log stash. Lots of work ahead and some fun surprises too!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2018)

What a treasure trove! Such a beautiful sight! Be sure to offer up some to the WB family! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvwp (Sep 16, 2018)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Log piles are awesome! I really like it when the unusual ones or the really big ones come through. Those curly maples will be super nice!



Sometimes they come through too big but that is where the prettiest lumber resides for sure. Had to cut an Osage Orange and a Cherry in half the other day to get them through but they were both worth the effort.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2018)

Always a fun photo spread to look through I too love that curly maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 18, 2018)

I will take some leftover Walnut. Pls


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 18, 2018)

Are we just looking at piles of firewood? I’ll give ya $20 for the lot

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gvwp (Sep 19, 2018)

Mlyle said:


> I will take some leftover Walnut. Pls



Everything is cut down to pen blank size but I have about all sizes of lumber, thin, turning and bowl currently in Walnut.


----------

